# Road to the THSPA State Championship



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

As per request, I have finally started a new journal that will log my progress until the Texas High School Powerlifting Association's State Championship. I didn't know I was going to be able to compete until later this season so training started late. I am competing in the 123.5 weight class and have made an unreal amount of progress in these past couple of months. Just waiting to see what I can pull off at the state championships.

2005 Competition History:

S&S Invitational - 2nd Place (121.3 pds)
Paris Invitational - 1st Place (123.0 pds)
Region 6 Championships - 1st Place and Regional Champion. Overall 123 winner for all divisions (122.5 pds)


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

The first post in your journal, I'm honored.  You got a follower.


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice icon.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

*Workout Split*

This will be my workout program leading up to the State Championship (April 2, 2005)

*Week 1*
Day 1 : Bench, Biceps, Chest
Day 2 : Squat, Quads, Calves
Day 3 : Bench, Triceps, Lats
Day 4 : Deadlift, Hams, Shoulders
Day 5 : Bench, Abs, Cardio
Day 6 : Off
Day 7 : Off

Week 2
Day 1 : Squat, Quads, Calves
Day 2 : Bench, Chest, Biceps
Day 3 : Deadlift, Hams, Shoulders
Day 4 : Bench, Triceps, Lats
Day 5 : Squat, Abs, Cardio
Day 6 : Off
Day 7 : Off

Week 3
Day 1 : Deadlift, Hams, Shoulders
Day 2 : Bench, Chest, Biceps
Day 3 : Squat, Quads, Calves
Day 4 : Bench, Triceps, Lats
Day 5 : Deadlift, Abs, Cardio
Day 6 : Off
Day 7 : Off

Week 4 
Day 1 : Deadlift (HEAVY)
Day 2 : Bench (HEAVY)
Day 3 : Squat (HEAVY)
Day 4 : Cardio
Day 5 : Weigh In
Day 6 : State Meet
Day 7 : Off


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

*Diet and Supplements*

This is an example of my current diet:

Meal 1
1 Cup of Oats
1 Scoop 100% Whey or 3 Eggs (1 Whole)
1 Cup Coffee
1 Centrum Performance
1 Flax Seed Oil
1 Cup 2% Milk

Meal 2
1 Carb Solutions Taste Sensations Protein Bar (24 grams of protein)

Meal 3
1 Whole Wheat Sandwich - LOADED with meat and vegetables
1 B-12
1 Flax Seed Oil

Meal 4
1/4 Head of Lettuce
1/4 Whole Tomato

Meal 5 (Pre Workout)
1 - 1 1/2 Cups Pasta
1 tbsp. Honey
1 Can of Tuna or Chicken Breast

Meal 6 (Post Workout)
1 Scoop of 100% Whey, 1 tbsp Dextrose, 1 heaping tbsp Glutamine
1 Cup of 2% Milk

Meal 7
Little to no carbs with this meal. If carbs are consumed they are in the form of new potatoes (unseasoned). This meal usually has lots of protein and fiberous vegetables. 3 ZMA 30 minutes before bed.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

Workout for 3/8/05. 

Great workout today. First time to hit my legs since the regional championships. These heavy weights are finally starting to take their tole on all my ligaments. Since Saturday my elbows and knees have been throbbing with pain. With a constant application of Icy Hot and pain relievers i'm able to work through this pain. Though, my elbows really held my chest workout back yesterday.

SQUAT
1x10 (135)
1x6 (225)
1x4 (275)
1x3 (315)
1x2 (335)
1x1 (350) 

STANDING CALVE RAISES
3x15

LEG EXTENSIONS
1x10 (160)
1x6 (180)
1x6 (200)
1x6 (220)

SEATED CALVE RAISES
3x20

LEG PRESS - I hate this lol
1x10 (225)
1x6 (315)
1x6 (365)
1x10 (405)


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The first post in your journal, I'm honored.  You got a follower.





			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Nice icon.




Thanks guys


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2005)

woah woah woah...



> Week 4
> Day 1 : Deadlift (HEAVY)
> Day 2 : Bench (HEAVY)
> Day 3 : Squat (HEAVY)
> ...




Your going to do heavy lifting the week of your competition??

Am i missing out here? or shouldnt you be resting?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

lb for lb you're probably the strongest person i've seen on here, good luck with your program.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Haha!  Welcome back buddy, glad I could get you to start this.  Do you supplement with Vit C?  Here is a post a while back, when I inquired about it, and its role in colagen synthesis.  I think you should, seeing as your complaining of ligament pain   I take 3000+mg a day now, in a divided dose.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=926491&postcount=1393


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2005)

Where will this be in Texas??  Houston, Austin, Dallas, Waco, Beaumont...where????????????????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2005)

If it isn't too far...maybe I can drag my photographer son with me and have him do pics of your lifts, etc....


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> If it isn't too far...maybe I can drag my photographer son with me and have him do pics of your lifts, etc....



It'll be in Houston...that would be awesome   I've only got a couple decent pics so far this season so this would be very cool. Also, I love any support I can get.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> woah woah woah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always do this. I only do the lifts i'll use in competition and no other excercises. I've noticed some actual strength loss if I take it too easy this weak so I try to work upto my max on each of the lifts for the first three days of the week. Weird strategy, I know, but it works for me.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Haha!  Welcome back buddy, glad I could get you to start this.  Do you supplement with Vit C?  Here is a post a while back, when I inquired about it, and its role in colagen synthesis.  I think you should, seeing as your complaining of ligament pain   I take 3000+mg a day now, in a divided dose.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=926491&postcount=1393



Wow...very interesting. I supplemeted with Vitamin C last year and didn't have any joint pains. Will have to pick some more up soon. Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

*Pics*

Pics of my squats from the regional championships. Sorry about the giant "proof" across all of them. You have to pay to get the actual pictures lol.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Cant see the pics.. but if you copy/paste the url into the address bar you can.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cant see the pics.. but if you copy/paste the url into the address bar you can.



Really? That's odd...they're showing up for me. Maybe i'll just post the URLs. Will try to get some better ones posted that my friend took.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

After I pasted the url, and viewed them, I can see them now.  But originally, no.  I bet if you cleared your cookies and came back, you wouldnt see them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, how much weight are you squatting in those pictures?  Jesus Christ.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> It'll be in Houston...that would be awesome   I've only got a couple decent pics so far this season so this would be very cool. Also, I love any support I can get.


Where in Houston??   I'll see if we can come watch, I should be off that weekend.  I'll also ask Nick too as long as he isn't shooting Cheerleading stuff I should be able to drag him.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

cool journal.  I will subsribe to this thread and follow along.  good luck.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wow, how much weight are you squatting in those pictures?  Jesus Christ.




1st lift - 315 (good)
2nd lift - 355 (they said I wasn't low enough which was b.s.)
3rd lift - 405 (good)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

were are these pics?  I don't see a link to them.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Where in Houston??   I'll see if we can come watch, I should be off that weekend.  I'll also ask Nick too as long as he isn't shooting Cheerleading stuff I should be able to drag him.



Wow, that'd be cool, it's at the Campbell Center at Aldine Athletic Complex.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> were are these pics?  I don't see a link to them.



http://www.celinapics.com/photos/17125875-S.jpg
http://www.celinapics.com/photos/17125878-S.jpg
http://www.celinapics.com/photos/17127169-S.jpg


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

they come up blank?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 9, 2005)

squatting 405 @ 123lbs?? holy shit. thats incredible. what's your 1RM on your bench and dead? Good luck with everything


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they come up blank?



Copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> squatting 405 @ 123lbs?? holy shit. thats incredible. what's your 1RM on your bench and dead? Good luck with everything



Actually, I couldn't really tell you. I've yet to really push myself. With a Titan bench shirt I through up 255 on bench in practice. I didn't use this shirt at the last meet as I can't control it all the way yet. Deadlift i'm going for 420-450 at state. I haven't been able to not pick up weight on one of my deadlifts this season.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 9, 2005)

*3-9-05 Workout*

Felt REALLY tired today working out, so it was pretty shitty.

BENCH PRESS - all presses today were 100% raw; no straps, no shirt
1x10 (115 lbs)
1x6 (PAUSE)(135 lbs)
1x3 (175 lbs)
1x3 (185 lbs)
1x3 (195 lbs)
1x2 (205 lbs)

TRICEPS
Overhead Tricep Extensions
3x6-10
Tricep Extensions
3x6-10
Dips
3x10-12

LATS
Lat Pulls (Wide Grip)
3x6-10
Pull Ups
3x10-12


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, you really are strong
nice

Your lifts are almost identical to my friend Roy's

Except he weighs around 150ish


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2005)

Pics work for me, lifts lookin good

GL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Wow, that'd be cool, it's at the Campbell Center at Aldine Athletic Complex.


I don't think that is too far from where we live.  Is that in Alief?

Oh wait...that is more a lil North of us up off 45.  Still not far.  I told Craig, he's game to go too.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't think that is too far from where we live.  Is that in Alief?
> 
> Oh wait...that is more a lil North of us up off 45.  Still not far.  I told Craig, he's game to go too.




I'm not sure as to the exact location - I pasted that directly off the site lol. I'll talk to my old coach soon and get you all the details.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 10, 2005)

Its really nice to see that your coach cares so much about you
and your goals in life

We need more people like him in our schools...


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 11, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Its really nice to see that your coach cares so much about you
> and your goals in life
> 
> We need more people like him in our schools...




No joke    Crazy part is he's not even really my coach anymore lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 11, 2005)

*Bad News*

You may have noticed I didn't post a workout yesterday - this is because I did not go, and will probably not go today either. I've come down with a form of the flu (dammit!) i'm doing my best to fight it off right now so I can get back in the gym a.s.a.p.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2005)

I talked to my son!  He's game.  

Here's a link to some of his pics.
http://www.sportsshooter.com/nickadams/rodeo3/index.html


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats shitty bro.  My mom got me sick the other day, with some nasty cold.  She is still sick(over 2 weeks) and Im almost 100%(about 5 days).  I have been eating Zinc tablets, along with Vit C, and about 4 cloves of raw garlic a day.  Here is a good post:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=920902&postcount=13

If you eat the garlic, eat it BEFORE a meal.  That shit burns and fucks with your stomach if you dont.  Chew it and swallow, good luck.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats shitty bro.  My mom got me sick the other day, with some nasty cold.  She is still sick(over 2 weeks) and Im almost 100%(about 5 days).  I have been eating Zinc tablets, along with Vit C, and about 4 cloves of raw garlic a day.  Here is a good post:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=920902&postcount=13
> 
> If you eat the garlic, eat it BEFORE a meal.  That shit burns and fucks with your stomach if you dont.  Chew it and swallow, good luck.


Do you sweat garlic stink now Jake?   LOL   Warding off the Vampires?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

The way it burns my mouth and gut, I think IM a vampire   Yea, I smell funny.. I dont care, because I dont have any friends anyway


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 11, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I talked to my son!  He's game.
> 
> Here's a link to some of his pics.
> http://www.sportsshooter.com/nickadams/rodeo3/index.html




Awesome   I can't thank you enough for coming out. I'm really excited to be able to meet someone from the forum.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats shitty bro.  My mom got me sick the other day, with some nasty cold.  She is still sick(over 2 weeks) and Im almost 100%(about 5 days).  I have been eating Zinc tablets, along with Vit C, and about 4 cloves of raw garlic a day.  Here is a good post:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=920902&postcount=13
> 
> If you eat the garlic, eat it BEFORE a meal.  That shit burns and fucks with your stomach if you dont.  Chew it and swallow, good luck.




That's crazy man. I just purchased some Vitamin C today and am already taking Zinc. Will try the garlic tonight before dinner. I really just can't wait till I can get back into the gym. It's killing me just laying around all day. I don't actually feel like moving, but in my mind i'm imagining the workout I should be doing today and it's making me sick (no pun intended).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome Deez!  I'll be following this journal


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome Deez!  I'll be following this journal




Thanks man


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 14, 2005)

Aside from an excessive amount of flem, and the occasional headache i'm just about 100% again. Will post a hardcore workout tonight when I get back from the gym.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 15, 2005)

*Workout 3-14-05*

DEADLIFT
1x10 (135)
2x5 (225)
1x5 (315)
1x3 (335)
1x3 (345)
1x2 (355)
1x1 (375)

SIDE LATERAL CABLE RAISES
1x10
2x12

LEG PRESS 
1x10 135
1x10 225
1x10 315
1x6 405
1x6 405
1x6 405

SHRUGS
3x12

LEG CURLS
4x6

UPRIGHT ROWS
1x10
2x6


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

do you have access to a digi video cam? i'd love to see a vid of your meet (i mean just the lifts, maybe a little intro or something).


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

great workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

when you dont list a weight, what does that mean you are pulling?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

How often do you train raw, and how often with gear?  Do you switch it up?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> do you have access to a digi video cam? i'd love to see a vid of your meet (i mean just the lifts, maybe a little intro or something).



I could look into this..If not maybe a vid of me working out heavy would do?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> when you dont list a weight, what does that mean you are pulling?



That just means i'm too lazy to lift all the weights. The only weights that really seem relevant to me are the ones I powerlift with. If you're interested in a weight I do on a paticular excercise post in here and ill be happy to tell you.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great workout.



Thanks man


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How often do you train raw, and how often with gear?  Do you switch it up?




Normally train raw 1-2 weeks out I mess around with gear to see how much stronger i've gotten.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

*3-15-05*

Workout for Tuesday - Late I know. I did two new excercises for my chest. These are very basic movements, but I haven't done either in a couple of years. Because of this, I will not post my weights. But, I did enjoy getting away from some of the cables and machines.

BENCH PRESS
1x10 (115)
1x6 (135)
1x3 (185)
1x3 (195)
1x3 (205) -- Had a spot for this just in case

*1 set of pushups to failure

CABLE CURLS
3x6-10

*1 set of pull ups (12)

FLAT DUMBELL PRESS
3x10

*1 set of dips (10)

ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURLS
3x6 (Increasing Weight)

*1 set of pull ups (12)

MILITARY PRESS
3x6-10

*1 set of dips (10)

STRAIGHT BAR CURLS
3x6 - first time i've done these in a whiles so I kinda messed around with the weight here too

*1 set of pull ups (12)


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

*Workout for 3-16-05*

SQUATS (Below Parallel)
1x10 (135)
1x6 (225)
1x3 (275)
1x3 (315)
1x3 (335)
1x10 (135)

ALTERNATE DUMBELL CALVE RAISES
3x25

LEG EXTENSIONS
4x6-10

STANDING CALVE RAISE MACHINE
3x30

LEG PRESS
1x10 (135)
1x10 (225)
3x6 (405)

SEATED CALVE RAISES
3x20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2005)

335 x 3 at 125 lbs?  Damn dude, that is impressive.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 335 x 3 at 125 lbs?  Damn dude, that is impressive.



I did these with a belt. I always use a belt 225+ just to be safe. I also have a spotter for my last couple of sets just in case something does go wrong. This person also gives me an up command so I can make sure they're full squats.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 19, 2005)

*Workout 3-18-05*

BENCH PRESS
1x10 (115)
1x6 (135)
1x3 (185)
1x3 (195)
1x3 (205)

Dipsx10

CLOSE GRIP LAT PULLS
3x6-10

Pull Upsx10

CABLE TRICEP EXTENSIONS
3x6-10

Dipsx10

PULLEY ROWS
3x6-10

Pull Upsx10

OVERHEAD TRICEP EXTENSIONS
3x6-10

Dipsx12

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLS
3x6-10

Pull-upsx12


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 19, 2005)

Went to the gym to deadlift today but they were closed for reasons not posted (errr!) I hate when local family operated fitness centers get in the way of my workout.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2005)

where do you live?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> where do you live?



Bonham, TX. Very far north - near Oklahoma.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry forgot to post yesterday's workout. I ended up going to the gym much later than I wanted to (8pm), so I was exhausted when I got there and couldn't even pull up one rep on my last set of deadlift. So, I got pissed and took it out on every other exercises I did last night. Also did stiff-leg deadlifts which I haven't done in about a year and a half. Between deads, stiff legs, and leg press my glutes are sore as hell today!

DEADLIFT
1x10 135
1x6 225
1x3 315
1x3 335
1x3 355 (couldnt pull this up once I was so tired! )

SIDE LATERAL RAISES
3x10-12

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS
1x10 95
3x6 135 - took a pause after each rep for 10 shrugs. Went light on this exercise as I hadn't done them in forever. Also did them standing on a 2" lift.

DUMBELL RAISES
3x6-10

LEG PRESS
1x10 135
1x10 225
1x10 315
3x6 405

UPRIGHT ROWS
3x6


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Deez,
I just read through your journal... VERY impressive!  Good luck at your meet!
-Dan


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Hey Deez,
> I just read through your journal... VERY impressive!  Good luck at your meet!
> -Dan



Thanks a lot man! I didn't realize there was a USPF competitior on the boards. That's awesome! I'll be sure to check out your journal.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2005)

Deez.....................I need to know who I would contact so my son can have all access to do his photo essay story....HELP.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Deez.....................I need to know who I would contact so my son can have all access to do his photo essay story....HELP.



As far as pictures go, i'm sure he could get good ones from the front row of the stadium. Powerlifting meets have the audience facing the lifters directly. If not, we could meet up before the meet and he could come with me to the lifters side of the stadium. Seating isn't really strict. Everyone can pretty much walk around as long as they're aren't getting in the way of the lifts too bad. As far as contacting someone for official permission to take pictures, i'm not sure. 

I hope this helps some. If not, i'll look into who could be contacted. There shouldn't be much of a problem, as powerlifters rarely get much press.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll give the school a call tomorrow to see what they can do.  He said he wanted "all access",  to me, that means even in the bathroom, etc....


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright, let me know  Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry hadn't had the time to post my last two workouts! Been SO busy.

Had an OK bench routine tues. and an AWESOME squat workout yesterday. The rest of my leg workout was rushed, but I managed to get in all excercises and sets - I was just really exhausted afterwards lol

On another note, i'll be leaving as of today (Thurs) and won't return till Monday  It really pisses me off leaving and interupting my training a week out from my meet. However, i'll do my best to get workouts in while i'm gone. I'll be staying in a hotel tonight. If they have any sort of gym, i'll try throwing together a decent bench routine. Will be in Santa Fe tommorow and will find a gym to do a deadlift workout at.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Why are you leaving?  Spring break more important than a championship!?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

eww...sounds like he might be stuck doing the family thing for easter.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why are you leaving?  Spring break more important than a championship!?




Hell no lol. Was forced to go by my parents   I'm only 18 and still living under their roof and their rules unfortunately  

While I was there I was able to speak to a professional powerlifter who recommended Santa Fe's Mandrill's Gym. This place was insane. There was nothing but the most serious of lifters in here of all sizes lifting some crazy weight. Just being in this atmosphere provided for some good training sessions. The high altitude (the gym and the house I was staying at were located at the top of a mountain) also made the training a bit more hardcore. I was able to get to workouts in between doing family stuff on Friday and Easter Sunday. 

Today i'll be training with my old coach on bench and squat full suited and shirted. Looking forward to this. Will post the workout later this evening.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 29, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> eww...sounds like he might be stuck doing the family thing for easter.




Exactly   No fun a week out from the state championship..


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 30, 2005)

Yesterday was supposed to be a bench/squat routine with my old coach. I was way too exhausted to get much bench in after squat though. However, I have a brand new 1RM! I don't think i've ever been truly proud of myself. Squat has gone from being my weakest lift to my strongest lift. I'm looking forward to breaking out my new weapon on Saturday!

The workout is as follows:

*Workout was done with squat suit, belt, and wraps on 385+

225x5
275x6
335x1
360x1
385x1
405x1
435x1 - NEW 1RM! 
360x2

Tried a new bench shirt last night called the Titan. It's supposed to add like 40 pds. to your bench, but dammit, I couldn't even get the weight to my chest. I HATE bench shirts so my coach soon discovered this was probably a bad idea. So i'll be going with my thin bench shirt at the meet. This shirt doesn't do much at all, but I like feeling like i'm in complete control of the weight.  

So...everyone's probably wondering how things are looking. After last night I know exactly where I stand. Last year, I got 6th place in the 114pd. weight class. This year if everything goes as planned there should be no way I don't finish top 3   1st place is out of the question, and it's going to be a good battle for 2nd - I can't wait.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2005)

what time on Sat?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 30, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> what time on Sat?



9AM  Before I head out Friday, i'll PM you my cell phone number so you can get ahold of me if you need to.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 30, 2005)

good luck!! but why is 1st place out of the question?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2005)

Craig has to work, so it will be me and my Monster child.  Are there gonna be any hot girls there for him to check out?      He likes them a lil on the beefy side!   LMAO


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 30, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig has to work, so it will be me and my Monster child.  Are there gonna be any hot girls there for him to check out?      He likes them a lil on the beefy side!   LMAO



*l* I'm sure...some of the powerlifting girls scare me


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 30, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> good luck!! but why is 1st place out of the question?




He has a total of 1150 (unreal) as a 123 *l* I'll be about 100 pds. or more behind that.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2005)

My back hurt last night for some reason so I didn't do deadlifts to keep from aggrivating it further. Did a little bench - not too heavy. It was late last night and I was exhausted. I did a couple sets of negatives after this just to help my chest out.

I've been slowly cutting carbs out this week. Taking in less and less. I want to safely loose the excess pounds so i'm doing this slowly. I'll completely cut carbs after lunch. Tonight i'll hit up a nice hot tub to relax my muscles. and sweat out some water weight. Tommorow morning I head out at 8AM. Weigh in is tommorow at 5PM, I should be 123 or a little below. In case of a tie, the lighter lifter automatically wins. The second place guy ahead of me is killing himself to stay in the 123's so it shouldn't be too hard to weigh in lower than him.

I might make another post in here tonight before I go to bed, but otherwise i'll post in here on Sunday with the results!

Thanks everyone who's shown support during my preperation for the state championship.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodie - I sent you a PM with my cell and all the information you'll need on the meet. The link I sent you has the time everything starts, my exact lifting location (I enclosed more details in the PM), and driving directions.  Thanks again!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2005)

YW!   It'll be fun!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good Luck!




Thanks man


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

Kick some ass. GL


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2005)

Win this thing, you'll be great.


----------



## APG (Apr 1, 2005)

tried to post British powerlifting QT did not work!


----------



## APG (Apr 1, 2005)

British Unequipped Championships ??? 2005 (natural, drug tested)
Qualifying Totals (kg)
Men

            Senior	40+	50+	60+	70+
52kg      280	250	220	200	190
56kg      310	280	250	230	200
60kg      360	330	290	260	230
67.5kg    420	370	335	300	260
75kg       480	440	385	345	300
82.5kg    510	460	420	380	340
90kg       540	490	450	410	370
100kg     570	520	490	430	390
110kg     600	550	510	460	410
125kg     630	580	530	480	430
125+kg     650	600	550	500	460

So you would be in the 55.79kg class, so your total would be 477kg (if you reach your goal) which would almost qualify you for the 75kg class  

Under 23 British Champion 2005

CHAD MITCHELL	56kg	205(squat)	102.5 (bench)	182.5 (dead)	Total 490	kg Ranked No1 

Are we Brits weak? Do you know the corresponding USA Champion totals?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

Just thought I would share that Deeznuts took 2nd in the State Championship for his weight class!!!

I did make it to the event, minus my son since he was being an azz and wanted to "sleep".  Pizzed me off.  I didn't get to meet up with Deeznuts since they had switch his lifting platform and I was sitting by the one I thought he was going to be lifting at.   

I was VERY impressed by the whole group of kids that were there!!  These kids were putting up some Serious weights!!  One broke the state record in squats by doing over 800#'s!!!  

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 2, 2005)

holy shit. wow.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

I didn't get any pics of Deez...but this is the over 800 (I think 830) lift that made a high school record as a super heavy I believe.  There are 6-100's plates, 4-45 plates, a few smaller ones on the end plus the bar.  He did this lift clean too.

Deeznuts...where were you when the spotters dropped all those weights in the platform next to you???  How bad was the dudes cut???


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

awesome job man!!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 2, 2005)

*wow..*

I am very impressed, I have a rather newb question, when you say 3x6-10, are you saying like 10,8,6 like a pyramid sort of thing, or are you trying to go to failure up to 10? Thanks..


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I didn't get any pics of Deez...but this is the over 800 (I think 830) lift that made a high school record as a super heavy I believe.  There are 6-100's plates, 4-45 plates, a few smaller ones on the end plus the bar.  He did this lift clean too.
> 
> Deeznuts...where were you when the spotters dropped all those weights in the platform next to you???  How bad was the dudes cut???



Yea I saw that lol He was okay. It shocked him more than anything else. They gave the guy the squat anyways.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> I am very impressed, I have a rather newb question, when you say 3x6-10, are you saying like 10,8,6 like a pyramid sort of thing, or are you trying to go to failure up to 10? Thanks..



Just 6-10 reps of what I feel like doing. Usually increasing weight as my strength these past few months has increased greatly.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

FULL RESULTS:

My first two squats were messed up due to some idiot reading my pin setting wrong. I got them both (385), but they said I went down uneven. They soon realized the error that had been made and allowed me to redo my squat less than two minutes later. Once again, I completed it - this time for a good lift. Unfortunately, as I came up I pulled my lat somehow. Because of this we only went for 400 on my third attempt.

The pulled muscle continued to aggrivate throughout the meet so my bench was pushed down to a 225 and my deadlift to 405. Bringing my total to a 1030 for a 2nd place finish. It turns out I had a chance for first after all if I hadn't of injured my damn self lol Oh well.

*Plenty of pics coming as well as some good videos. * 

Thanks to Jodie for coming out Saturday - i'm sorry about the mix up! You'll be getting a "Team Deeznuts" shirt in the mail soon with the three D's to success:

Dedication
Desire
Deeznuts   

Thanks to everyone else who supported me throughout this journal. I will be competing again at a national event in the next few months.

Special thanks to PreMire for helping me fight off the flu a couple of weeks ago with his wonderful knowledge of supplements!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Can I get a shirt?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> British Unequipped Championships ??? 2005 (natural, drug tested)
> Qualifying Totals (kg)
> Men
> 
> ...



No man, the qualifying totals for these types of things usually aren't to high. I'm pretty sure I blow the USA's out of the water too.   I can't believe that guy's number one though. That's probably just one federation..i'm sure there's guys MUCH stronger.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Can I get a shirt?




Sure man, i'm going to get some more made lol Just post a pic wearing it    PM me with your address and size so I can send it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Sure man, i'm going to get some more made lol Just post a pic wearing it  PM me with your address and size so I can send it in the next couple of weeks.


Sweet.  I'll wear it proudly.  PM is coming.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2005)

Taking this entire week off to let my body fully recover. I haven't taken time off in quite a while, and I think I really need it. My diet yesterday consisted of pork rinds and mountain dew. For the rest of the week, however, I will make sure to take in lots of protein and no empty carbs, as I will have no way of burning them off. I'm not real worried though. I have a VERY fast metabolism and usually just loose weight if i'm not going to the gym regularly. I'd be very surpised if I broke 130 without working out.


----------



## APG (Apr 4, 2005)

well done mate, enjoy the week off you deserve it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Fantastic job bro.  Keep posting here, its good to watch you progress towards your next meet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

It's amazing how little you weigh.  I can't wait to see some of the pictures you put up from the competition.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2005)

I've decided to keep this journal going as I prepare for my next competition. I have no idea when i'm going to actually compete again. My back's REALLY jacked up...going to see a doctor some time this week. I just found out that the competition I wanted to go to towards the end of May may be the same day as graduation, so there goes that...


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2005)

Tried putting up a picture of me deadlifting, but apparently it exceeded the single image upload size on ironmagazine. I'll try resizing it when I get home


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome job man

but hurry with the pics/vids already!


----------



## plmom (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats on your 2nd place finish - my son's best friend was the kid that placed 5th (M.Toney-Roosevelt) in your class/division - he didn't have a very good meet - but he is only a freshman - think he was a little over whelmed by the whole thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

where are those pics???????????

Hi plmom!  lots of Texas peeps here.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2005)

plmom said:
			
		

> Congrats on your 2nd place finish - my son's best friend was the kid that placed 5th (M.Toney-Roosevelt) in your class/division - he didn't have a very good meet - but he is only a freshman - think he was a little over whelmed by the whole thing.




Awesome - he's got a while to go then.    Making it to state Freshman year is an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, i've been waiting on the many people who've gotten pictures, and my uncle who recorded the vids. 

Also, I don't have anywhere to upload the pics as they're too big for the forum.

Anyways, I seriously cropped a pic of my opening deadlift and posted it in my gallery!

Will post as I get more...

I'm going to the doctor tommorow to get my back checked out...it's hurting worse as the days go on.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

That pic in your gallery is HUGE lol  When you crop/resize them, make them 7-800 wide/tall at the max.  Thats a good size pic.  And if you have trouble, you can email them to me and I will do it for you.

As for the video, PM Prince and ask if he can upload them to IM for a week so we can see.  Im sure he wouldnt have a problem with it.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Deez,
Absolutely kick ass lifting.  Take it easy on your back.  Don't rush your rehab .  Don't worry about not having gotten first with this meet.  You KNOW what you're capable of, so keep up the great work!
-Dan


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 6, 2005)

good job mate


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome pic...
the whole back thing really sucks though 
I hope you get better soon


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 8, 2005)

My doctor's been out sick so I went to see some other guy that pretty much just told me I was a dumbass and had hurt my back real bad. He also said for me not to workout at all. I got some muscle relaxers to help with the pain...I'm going to see a REAL doc next week who will hopefully give a more helpfull diagnosis..I guess i'll just take it easy till then.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 9, 2005)

Alright...i'm about to start working on my new workout schedule. Since i'm in the offseason it's okay to pack on a few extra pounds, so i'd like to try out some new supplements. During training I only used a Multi Vitamin and Protein. I'll never forget a good diet and these two essential supplements, but i'd like to try something new out.

ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Fishoil, and creatine is all I would add   Look into CEE from bulknutrition.com


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Girls.



LMAO


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Girls.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO



lol Girls usually dont have the most positive effects on my training   Haven't found me a fitness chick yet


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fishoil, and creatine is all I would add   Look into CEE from bulknutrition.com



I thought about creatine, was just looking for a good product. I got decent gains from Syntrax's Swole V2, but it started to tear up my stomach. I'll check out CEE - thanks man.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 10, 2005)

UPDATE:

After a few nights with my friend Flexiril (a nice muscle relaxer), my back's beginning to feel a bit better. I expected to be back in the gym tommorow, but due to my doctor's advice, and the fact it's still acting up, i'm going to put it off a bit longer. No actual return date - just when it's 100% healed. This should be next monday at the latest.

Also, i've decided to compete in the USAPL next fall. I was going to go to a local college to get my basics, but i'm questioning this now, as Texas Tech and Louisiana are interested in having me lift for them. Either way I will compete around next August/September - with or without  a school.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2005)

CEE from Bulk Nutrition is what I use, it's real good stuff.  Fish oils are definitly something you need to add aswell.  By the way, how on earth do you weigh so little?  I know your goals are different than mine, but you'd think you'd be above atleast 140.  Your one of the strongest dudes around, I can't even imagine how much you'd be lifting if you were weighing in at 160..

Whats your diet like?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> CEE from Bulk Nutrition is what I use, it's real good stuff.  Fish oils are definitly something you need to add aswell.  By the way, how on earth do you weigh so little?  I know your goals are different than mine, but you'd think you'd be above atleast 140.  Your one of the strongest dudes around, I can't even imagine how much you'd be lifting if you were weighing in at 160..
> 
> Whats your diet like?



what do you mean how does he weigh so little??   
He's short and cut? lol..


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm shorter, only slightly less cut and weigh forty more pounds than him...


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> CEE from Bulk Nutrition is what I use, it's real good stuff.  Fish oils are definitly something you need to add aswell.  By the way, how on earth do you weigh so little?  I know your goals are different than mine, but you'd think you'd be above atleast 140.  Your one of the strongest dudes around, I can't even imagine how much you'd be lifting if you were weighing in at 160..
> 
> Whats your diet like?



When competing, I have a very strict diet. I think the first page of this journal has the full diet listed. I'm only 5'5 and tend to stay pretty cut year round. I also have TINY bones. I'd probably look Ethiopian if I didn't have muscle packed on. My metabolism's super fast as well. I tried bulking from 114 last year and could only make it to 130 lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Deez, just checking because it would seem to me without seeing you in person that you could pack some easy pounds onto your frame.  I guess I was wrong.

How are those shirts coming along?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been very busy lately with work, my college classes, and high school. So I haven't gotten around to making the new one - will do this week though.

When I start working out again i'll do a little bulking, and will post progress pics. Most people when they see me assume i'm 150+...I guess i'm just really fortunate to weigh so little lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 12, 2005)

Okay, i've got a new workout for the offseason. My workouts are a little more bodybuilding oriented in the offseason as that's the sport that started my training to begin with. I still keep the basic powerlifting principles in my workout (HEAVY). 

CHEST/ABS
QUADS/BICEPS
BACK/CALVES
HAMS/SHOULDERS
TRICEPS/CALVES/CARDIO

Checked out CEE from bulknutrition.com. 5.99 for 100grams?? What a deal! This is a for sure purchase


----------



## plmom (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's a shot of the kid I mentioned that place 5th in your class at State.  He's 5'5" and weighs 123lbs and is 15yrs old - this was his 1st year.  He will probably move up to the 132 class next year.  He had a hard time staying in the 123 class.  This photos was taken at Regionals on his deadlift of 400lbs.  He managed to get 405 at State.  Attempted 435.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow - he's doing awesome! What a small world it is huh? lol

Here's a picture of all of us at the awards ceremony...I didn't realize who he was until you posted.


----------



## plmom (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pic from the Awards ceremony - I'll have to print it off for him and his mom.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 14, 2005)

plmom said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the pic from the Awards ceremony - I'll have to print it off for him and his mom.



np


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow...life is stressful. Senior year continues to wear me out! This week has been a bad one. There hasn't been a moment when I haven't been working on a scholarship, an essay, or studying for an exam. I'm so glad this crap is almost over...in a way i'm thankful I hurt my back as an injury is the only way i'll stay out of the gym. I've had the past two weeks to really concentrate on finishing the year and preparing for college. 

And, finally, some GOOD NEWS! lol I visited *my* doctor today (he was out sick last week). He's an ex bodybuilder and i've been seeing him since I began powerlifting. Great, knowledgeable doctor who's always there for some good advice. Anyways, he laid me on my side and did some weird popping technique on my back. Wow...it was instant relief. He could immediately tell that the muscle had loosened up and gave me official permission to begin training again Monday. I'm just supposed to avoid row movements for the next couple of months.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

Chiros are good things.  

I saw mine today too.  But then I see him every day.  hehe

Great pic!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 14, 2005)

Damn bud, you are incredibly strong, especially considering your weight, nice work .


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey again everyone...I hate taking this long between posts, but this week has been very hectic. I had college finals this week in addition to my high school exams. This was topped off by a heavy work load (I run my own web design company). Not to mention the fact that I was going to do my best to get back into the gym...

Monday was my first day back for Chest and abs. It felt SO good getting a workout in. Stretched out my lat and had no trouble. This was the first time my chest had been sore in forever. I lost a little strength, but nothing real notable. I will not be posting the next couple of weeks workouts, and will instead give descriptions as im still working my way up to what I was doing before.

Tuesday I didn't leave the computer (busy typing my final essay) and Wednesday I was stuck at the mall (had to get my tux for prom). So needless to say I was pissed at myself for not getting back into the swing of things right away.

Made it into the gym today for my quad/bicep workout and it was the worst workout I had ever had. I was about to cry...a combination of the pain and how frustrating it was to not be able to workout 100% like I had planned. As you know, I was recovering from my lat injury that I acquired during my state meet. 

Well I didn't mention my lower back to any of you as I didn't feel the need. I often have lower back problems as it receives serious stress from both my squat/deadlift workout, but at state it felt a little different. Ironically, the pain was overpowered by my lat so I didn't stress it too much. A few days later the pain was gone. It reemerged today when I went down for my first set of 225 on squat. Just 225....100 pounds less than I was repping before - just a warm up!! It was more of a sharp pain than a sore feeling - the pain shot all the way down my leg, I had to wait a long time after every set just to catch my breath from the pain. I tried my first set with just 275..I could feel it hurting like hell so I only slammed out 3 reps. This needed to be the end of squats. The pain didn't go away. It hurt like hell whatever I did...curls, leg extensions, leg press...it still hurts like hell. I iced it for about an hour just for the hell of it. I can't even walk right at the moment.

This is as frustrating as it gets...I can't believe that the second day I made it into the gym an injury starts acting up again. I feel like an old man. I'm going to the gym again tomorrow...I can't handle being out. I'll just have to be careful.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn, sounds like you've been through a lot. I kind of understand about the busy schedule thing, school can be damn annoying. I'm praying I don't hurt myself somehow, I'd hate to have to take months off of training to heal back up. I've been taking this week off because of a heavy school load and I'm changing my routine a bit and I've noticed something lately... My wrists are starting to hurt. It's mostly when my hands are at a 90 degree angle to my wrists, I get kind of a sharp pain. Most everything I do, I use my hands... Drawing, typing, lifting, throwing on the wheel in ceramics etc... I hope they don't get screwed up...


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 24, 2005)

Avoided the injury yesterday with a nice tricep - calve workout. My lower back only hurt on the standing calve raise machine, and again on overhead cable tricep extensions. 

My strength is starting to come back, and seems to have dropped a lot less than I thought it had. Can't wait for my body to be 100% again so I can really start pushing and making some decent gains.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2005)

Good to see.  I did something similar with my back last week deadlifting.  It's more upper than lower, but damn was it killing me.  By the way, how about them t-shirts?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Good to see.  I did something similar with my back last week deadlifting.  It's more upper than lower, but damn was it killing me.  By the way, how about them t-shirts?




Thanks for reminding me! I nearly forgot...will pick up the extra tee next week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2005)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 2, 2005)

Am getting professional T-shirts made this week (not the iron on I was going to send you) This way, your shirt won't fade in the wash. Getting a deal with about 12 being made.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 2, 2005)

UPDATE:
I have been going to the gym on a regular basis - just haven't been posting my workouts. Still fighting the injuries prevents me from doing squats or deadlifts just yet. I have resorted to heavy leg presses and dumbell squats (this doesn't put pressure on my back).

I had a GREAT ab workout today. Did chest today as well, but was too tired to do anything worth mentioning. It was cold and rainy today. All I wanted to do was stay home laying on the couch so my heart wasn't really in it today.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Am getting professional T-shirts made this week (not the iron on I was going to send you) This way, your shirt won't fade in the wash. Getting a deal with about 12 being made.


Damn, this is going to be one top of the line shirt.  Nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

Has the injury effected anything besides your deads and squats?  Are you able to work your bis, shoulders, etc. aswell?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 2, 2005)

For the most part i'm able to deal with the pain while working with other muscle groups. It's only on these two exercises that it's unbearable. I'm not going to put myself out for a year...I need time to let myself recover with some time off from these two lifts.

I got an invitation from the USAPL to come compete in the Junior Nations June 11th. If I won the championship, I would be on team USA and would compete in IPF's World Meet. I would LOVE to do all of this, but I really think I should take some time off from competing. I'll most likely come back next year competing in the USAPL. I will lift one qualifying event in the spring to qualify for the Junior Nationals again next year (I will be 19 so i'm still able to lift in this event). Hopefully, i'll be National Champion and move on to compete in Worlds next year.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Yea, dont fuck yourself.  Taking the needed time is best.  When I hurt my back(torn rhomboid) it took near 6 weeks to fully heal(no weights at all).


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

where have you been deez?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

He is smoking pot, being lazy hahaha


----------

